# I really don't like my endo...



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

and will most likely be changing. His bedside manner was terrible. The only time he smiled is when he was seeing me out the door. He pretty much insulted me when I told him rubbing lemon balm on my thyroid helped when my TSH slightly suppressed TSH in 09. This is when my t3 and t4 were normal and my tsh was only .35 I could go on, but I'm trying to be nice right now. The good thing is he had an u/s machine right there, and had me lay down so he could take a look. 2yrs ago, I had 2 cysts and two nodules, well now I only have one small nodule and he isn't too concerned. He told me my thyroid was enlarged which I already knew(thankfully it's not too obvious) I asked if he thought it was necessary to have the uptake scan and he said I couldn't since I was on the methimazole. Duh, I forgot about that, lol. He didnt want to increase my methimazole(5mg) until he saw my t3 and t4.My tsh was undetectable btw at the ER 1 week 1/2 ago. But here's the kicker, he doesn't want to see me until another 3 months. Now is that standard procedure or what? Well thankfully I'm not experiencing too many symptoms, and the ones I do experience is a when it's close to taking my beta blocker and the methi. I'm glad he didn't find anything suspicious and that the nodule was still too small to biopsy, and the others dissapeared. I guess I will follow up with my GP so he/she can run labs next month.


----------



## mum2bradley (Sep 27, 2010)

I am not too keen on mine either but i think he really seems to know his stuff. I first went Sept 15 and have my blood done weekly and I see him Oct 13. He did change my doseage last week from 60 to 10mg as my levels came down and I am feeling much better now. I guess you could see if there is another one in your area. There isn't in mine but I am sure I could go to Toronto if I had to.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

greatdanes said:


> and will most likely be changing. His bedside manner was terrible. The only time he smiled is when he was seeing me out the door. He pretty much insulted me when I told him rubbing lemon balm on my thyroid helped when my TSH slightly suppressed TSH in 09. This is when my t3 and t4 were normal and my tsh was only .35 I could go on, but I'm trying to be nice right now. The good thing is he had an u/s machine right there, and had me lay down so he could take a look. 2yrs ago, I had 2 cysts and two nodules, well now I only have one small nodule and he isn't too concerned. He told me my thyroid was enlarged which I already knew(thankfully it's not too obvious) I asked if he thought it was necessary to have the uptake scan and he said I couldn't since I was on the methimazole. Duh, I forgot about that, lol. He didnt want to increase my methimazole(5mg) until he saw my t3 and t4.My tsh was undetectable btw at the ER 1 week 1/2 ago. But here's the kicker, he doesn't want to see me until another 3 months. Now is that standard procedure or what? Well thankfully I'm not experiencing too many symptoms, and the ones I do experience is a when it's close to taking my beta blocker and the methi. I'm glad he didn't find anything suspicious and that the nodule was still too small to biopsy, and the others dissapeared. I guess I will follow up with my GP so he/she can run labs next month.


That is not standard in my book. He should be seeing you every 8 weeks minimum for labs and liver enzymes. Methimazole is very hard on the liver and you have to stay on top of that.

By the way, antithyroid meds have a short half-life (3 to 5 hours) so I am wondering why he did not say yes about the RAIU?

Ref. for Methimazole http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/6172233


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I had RAIU while on methimazole. I had to stop taking it for about a week prior to the test.


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

Well he said he would call me beginning of this week to go over my t3 and t4 and based on that he would increase my dose if needed. He was going off my labs from when i was admitted to the ER and my potassioum was critically low. He asked me why it was so low, as if i did something to make it that low. After doing limited research, it is common for potassium to drop while in a thyroid storm. I think this is something that he should at least know. That coupled with him wanting to see me in 3 months tells me he probably doesn't have too many hyperT patients. It's all good, I have an apt next week with my GP and will have him run another panel.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

sounds like it's time to see someone who knows what they're doing.
might be hard since from what I have been told, hyperT and thyroid storm is pretty rare.


----------

